# "Zebra" oscar update:...



## oscarlover43055 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Do you like my O's?*​
yes1588.24%no211.76%


----------



## oscarlover43055 (Jun 7, 2008)

Here are 2 updated pics of my "Zebra" O's. They are coloring up really,really well. I have been feeding beef heart and Hikari Cichlid gold bio +... But here are before and after pictures. the last 2 pics are bad because they were tAaken with my cell phone.

Before










After










After










Got to love them... They need names.. Any suggestions?

My water is crystal clear by the way. It looks dirty but i bet i have some of the cleanest water oscars can live in... lol...

PH= 7.6
ammonia=0
Chlorine= 0
hardness= soft
alkalinity= perfect

Not sure about the others. Will be buying a new test kit soon. Any suggestions? My next pet = bearded dragons 

I will take better pictures at feeding time or something.


----------



## Mr_Yellow_Shoes (May 28, 2008)

Those look like tigers to me but holy smokes you got some nice colorings going on there


----------



## jordanroda (May 4, 2006)

nice O's!
:thumb:


----------



## oscarlover43055 (Jun 7, 2008)

They are just tiger O's, but really neat. They really grew in a month huh? Plus look at the color difference...


----------



## joeyballz (Jul 1, 2008)

The colors look brighter but I can't tell how much they've grow from the pic's. I love the dorsel fin on the first pic, is it still colored like that?


----------



## oscarlover43055 (Jun 7, 2008)

yes, the patterns have stayed the same but there has been more patterns as they grow.

tank is like 80 some gallons...


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

They look a bit like oscar dey lahoya. Cool :thumb:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Whoever voted "no" can kindly not post. 
Oh wait, you haven't.... :?


----------



## oscarlover43055 (Jun 7, 2008)

The reason I put the poll was to see if people like my O's... If they didn't I wanted to know what I should do... I will be posting "better" pics soon. I just re arranged there tank a lil' today and they friggen hated it.


----------



## terd ferguson (Jul 31, 2007)

Nice. It's fun to watch little Oscars change as they grow. Post some more pics. :thumb:


----------

